

Justice Department Settles with 6 major Technology Firms - Employee Solicitation - salemh
http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2010/September/10-at-1076.html

======
salemh
A friend of mine works with Intel in a Senior Management capacity. He informed
me Intel tells their employees they have a 2x limitation for returning to work
with Intel if they leave for a competitor. Meaning, Intel will only accept you
back so many times.

Unsure if anyone has any insight into other major firms such as the targets of
the article.

Thoughts on the depression of potential compensation this could have caused
since 2006?

